# 58970 anesthesia



## SueH (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a question regarding how to properly code the anesthesia services performed in an ASC for a TVA (58970) done by our physician.  We have a CRNA who performs the anesthesia  (IV). The patient is non-responsive with an oyxgen mask, not intubated and all drugs are IV administration.  I think the nurse referred to it as TIVA but I'm not 100% certain.

Anyway, what code should the CRNA (not part of our clinic) charge.  00940 ??
From what I can gather from the CRNA billing service, they are billing 99244 to the insurance company which makes no sense to me.

Any information you can provide would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## rkris1781 (Nov 17, 2008)

*58970*

The appropriate cross for that procedure is 00840. U can code that one.

Radhakrishnan ACS-AN


----------

